# Rating system costing uber big money



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

we must figure out a way to present to the higher ups at uber that this tight rating system costs uber money in the long run. Read all the stories of fewer drivers working surges and bar scenes and college kids. its obvious this has been costing uber money. the only way they will change it is if they realize thier pockets are effected. now i know their are some here saying they drive everywhere and never have issues(frankly i think they are full of it) but it could be they have a pleasant market to work in.


----------



## holamigos (Feb 18, 2015)

like for example i dont pick up pax under 4


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

holamigos said:


> like for example i dont pick up pax under 4


 very good example.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

holamigos said:


> like for example i dont pick up pax under 4


You're high! I pause on a 4.6.. Under that? Forget it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JWBurns said:


> You're high! I pause on a 4.6.. Under that? Forget it.


due to drivers giving auto 4 for no tip or sneezing. i find myself picking up 4.4 4.2 lately that are normal fares, maybe they make me wait 3 min or dont talk but no biggie. now 4 i see i pass it. because to get that low you must be a dbag or have me drive 8 min for a $5 ride.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I've stopped working the college town after dark. Keep the 2.8X surge, it's not worth the 1-star ratings that these ungrateful little bastards give (my overall rating dropped 0.4 points in a SINGLE night). And since surges in NJ are bullshit anyway (that's a whole separate post in itself), lighting up that town in red doesn't help to bring in drivers. Which is why it IS lit up red 90% of the night. There are plenty of drivers nearby, but there are some areas that we'll avoid due to the incredibly high chance of outright shitty ratings.

If Uber could hire a SINGLE statistics student, I'm not even talking an actual statistician, but hell, even a goddamn intern math nerd, they would realize that "outliers" like 1-star ratings should NOT have the same weight as mainline 4- and 5-star ratings.

Absolutely no ****ing way am I going to risk my side income because of a bunch of entitled drunk kids who think hitting the 1-star is a proportionate response to me asking them that if they feel like they're going to puke, let me know so I can pull over.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> due to drivers giving auto 4 for no tip or sneezing. i find myself picking up 4.4 4.2 lately that are normal fares, maybe they make me wait 3 min or dont talk but no biggie. now 4 i see i pass it. because to get that low you must be a dbag or have me drive 8 min for a $5 ride.


Yeah, those 4's took some work baby. I picked up a 4.3 recently by mistake. Boy did he live up to expectations. Now he's a 4.2 after me I'm sure. Lol


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well maybe if there was some leeway as to when to apply the ratings. Somehow uber has got to find a way to disable the rating systems in certain circumstances. Like surges, dealing with drunk passengers. I mean they have to realize that a lot of (1) ratings come from these. Driving a pax around in a 3.1 x surge (unless taking a long route) doesn't mean the driving is doing a lousy job.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I've contacted Uber regarding the 2x 1-star ratings I received in a single night. Their answer was basically "we don't adjust ratings for any reason, anywhere, anytime" and their proposed solution was "drive more, it will even out eventually".

To which I responded, "this is why you have certain areas (like the local college town) that are surge-lit ALL NIGHT, because nobody wants to go there, even though there are plenty of drivers in the surrounding towns".


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Alternately, "karma-weighted" ratings. If the pax's rating is 3, their opinion should only be worth 60% of that of a 5-star pax. If the pax's rating is 1, sorry, your opinion is worth NOTHING.

Slashdot has a karma system, and it works perfectly (although in a different way).

It's not fair to have conscientious people judged by assholes.

There's a critical vulnerability in the system, which Uber seems to refuse to address.

If Lyft wants to wreck Uber, all they have to do is pay for people to take rides, mark them 1*, and see a wave of deactivations.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Alternately, "karma-weighted" ratings. If the pax's rating is 3, their opinion should only be worth 60% of that of a 5-star pax. If the pax's rating is 1, sorry, your opinion is worth NOTHING.
> 
> If Lyft wants to wreck Uber, all they have to do is pay for people to take rides, mark them 1*, and see a wave of deactivations.


I've already tried that. I told Uber the Pax that rated me a 1 was only a 4 rating and it went into deaf ears.

It's already being done by taxi drivers and disgruntled Uber drivers so why not throw lyft in there too.


----------

